# Belt Sander?



## Castalia (Dec 21, 2015)

Garage hobbyist here. After writing about using hand tools in another post, I have been getting frustrated with my saws, chisels, rasps, files and a Rigid 3x18 belt sander clamped in a vise. I have been making three handles for gifts and yes, hand tools are much slower. I am considering adding another big power tool beyond my drill press. 

Has anyone used one of these?
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=659_775&products_id=687 How does one collect dust with one of these? 

I was also looking at the Jet 2x42 or 1x42, Rikon 1x42, Grizzly 2x72, kalamazoo 1x42 or 2x48. If $200-300 will get me there adequately I will consider it, but if $500 is that much better I am willing to spend it. Not interested in super cheap harbor freight stuff.

I expect the pros will say get the KMG, Bader, Wilmont, super custom hand built etc., but I am not ready to spend $2-3 k for a full pro knife making machine at the moment. Maybe one day I will consider grinding bar stock for a blade, but for now this machine will be primarily for handle making along with other light wood working projects.

Let me know your collective wisdom KKF!:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 21, 2015)

*Cons:*

Belt speed too fast

Single speed, can't be adjusted.

Motor - 1/2hp = weak

Crappy (nearly) tin platen

Weird belt size (2.5" width - non-standard)

Price




*Pros:

*:dontknow:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 21, 2015)

If you want to stay in the same price point ball park then consider a *Coote*.

You'll have to buy a motor and step pulleys but this grinder is the real deal.....I use one everyday....have for nearly 9 yrs now. I highly recommend this grinder when working within this price range.


----------



## DSChief (Dec 22, 2015)

+ 1 vote for the Coote, have had mine for a couple of yrs. now & could'nt be happier.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAABg0/8eIx9sqhCmQ/s512-Ic42/DSC_0004.JPG


----------



## Castalia (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the expertise! Yes, the Texas Knifemaker's machine does not look like it has many features to recommend it. The Coote grinder looks interesting, around $450 for the unit, plus $150 for an electric motor, then some sort of custom installation with pulleys, total around $700. Sounds possible, but a bit intimidating. Where do you get pulleys and belts?

Any love for the Grizzly machine?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Knife-Belt-Sander-Buffer/G1015
or a usual wood working unit like the Jet?
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/j-41002-2-x-42-bench-belt-disc-sander/577004

The Grizzly is 1725rpm, while the Jet is fast. I guess I have some inclination toward a "ready to go out of the box" machine, but the Coote option sounds like another interesting project. I will continue to ponder. I appreciate your input.:scratchhead:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2015)

I went with this motor....

Leeson HD Farm Duty 1.5 HP 1725 RPM

Switch Kit

Keep in mind that there's cheaper options out there for a 1.5 HP motor. I simply wanted a dual cap sealed unit with lots of torque since I would be using it professionally and this one fit the requirements, plus it was cheaper back then too. 



For step pulleys I went with....

Cast Iron 4"-3"-2" step pulley with a 5/8" bore

Again, there's cheaper options out there. I went with these because I've used cast iron pulleys on other high speed applications and knew them to run smooth. Notice the bore size? The Coote's drive shaft, as well as the motor's drive shaft, is 5/8" - makes life easy to keep them the same.



For a drive belt I went with this....

Powertwist 4 ft of 1/2" Link Belt

These belts are fantastic! Not only do they run smooth as silk, they don't slip, don't stretch (much), don't get stiff, are easily adjusted for length, and make install/alignment of a motor a breeze. Try doing a custom motor install and using a fixed length belt and you'll quickly see what I mean here about a custom motor install not being a breeze.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2015)

DSChief said:


> + 1 vote for the Coote, have had mine for a couple of yrs. now & could'nt be happier.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAABg0/8eIx9sqhCmQ/s512-Ic42/DSC_0004.JPG




Variable speed! I'm envious.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 29, 2015)

DSChief said:


> + 1 vote for the Coote, have had mine for a couple of yrs. now & could'nt be happier.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAABg0/8eIx9sqhCmQ/s512-Ic42/DSC_0004.JPG



Which freq drive do you have?


----------



## GeneH (Dec 29, 2015)

Suggestions that can get us into the game at about 1/2 the price of the completed (motor and sander) Coote? Or is it just better to keep a lookout for a used unit? I'm not in a hurry but should get some ideas on my radar and prepped to purchase when the right deal comes along. Probably infrequent use, 4 handles a year, reshaping the bevels on very thick camp knives once in a great while and misc odd hobby tasks.


----------



## gic (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone know anything about this add-on

https://www.sharptoolsusa.com/xcart/product.php?productid=38&page=1

even if one buys a good grinder, it may be cheaper...


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2015)

gic said:


> Anyone know anything about this add-on
> 
> https://www.sharptoolsusa.com/xcart/product.php?productid=38&page=1
> 
> even if one buys a good grinder, it may be cheaper...




No slack section, so-so platen, and single speed only (well unless you have a grinder with variable).


----------



## DSChief (Dec 30, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Which freq drive do you have?



http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/9543-KBDA-27D/













paired with this mtr.

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/LEESON-113026/


----------



## Castalia (Dec 30, 2015)

So current contenders are (excluding Harbor Freight $30 machine and its brethren), intended primarily for small woodworking projects in the garage including handle making, saya making, thinning, with some possibility of wanting to grind bar stock at some point in the future:

Kalamazoo 1x42, 1700rpm, $300, for casual hobby usage, http://www.amazon.com/KALAMAZOO-1SM-42-BELT-SANDER/dp/B000REJM3K, up to $500 for 2x48 gives substantially more surface area

Grizzly knife maker's belt sander, 2x72, 3600rpm, with a buffing wheel, but gets poor reviews, motor and mount limits work area etc., $600 bucks for "something to tide you over until you get a real machine" seems rather high priced for what it is. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Knife-Belt-Sander-Buffer/G1015

Coote, build and wire it yourself for $700-900, variety of size belts, customizable, but a bit of a project to put together yourself, http://www.cootebeltgrinder.com/

Wilmont Little Buddy, seems to be the baby version of their pro machine for $1000, 1800 rpm, wired to go, http://www.wilmontgrinders.com/Pages/LBGrinder.aspx

Then on up to the industrial machines: KMG, Wilmont, Bader, Jet, Burr King with prices ranging from $1400-$3000 and up.

I am leaning toward the $300 Kalamazoo, but am tempted by the Wilmont Little Buddy. The do it your self Coote seems rather daunting for me at the moment. Am I missing any other possibilities? Hmm what to do?:scratchhead: My wife would say stick with hand tools...


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 30, 2015)

If you're patient, people put grinders up for sale fairly regularly. Become a member and haunt the classified sections of three or four knife forums religiously. I got my KMG delivered to my door for $900 with some accessories...I picked up a $100 vfd and scrounged a 3 phase motor locally for like $30. Just two weeks ago, Portland's Craigslist had a decked out Coote 2x72 basically unused for $600. And, finally, I scrounged for a year or so and built my own for about $50....but I've got an arc welder, metal band saw, mill and lathe to ease my pain.
-Mark


----------



## dharperino (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay, This is coming from a complete newbie in respect to belt sanders. Leave it to Amazon to recommend more sanders after looking at one sander!! Anywho, this sander popped up and I did a cursory search on KKF and nothing jumped out at me. I do a lot of sharpening of really crappy knives and was wondering if this is viable:

WEN 6502 4 x 36-Inch Belt with 6-Inch Disc Sander https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAXSYT8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Thanks!!

Dan


----------

